

CBS Sports launches online market place for fantasy sports apps - aderaynal
http://www.cbssports.com/fantasy/apps

======
aderaynal
On day 1, they have 11 apps from 5 companies.

It will be interesting to see if many developers jump in. My experience is
that the intersection between fantasy sports fans and the tech crowd is very
thin.

I have already build 4 (small) apps on CBS' platform. I will be happy to share
my experience if anyone on HN is interested...

~~~
railsguru4
Looks like a pretty cool platform. I have a few ideas in that space I've been
kicking around and was thinking about jumping into their dev center. What has
your experience been like? How have sales been so far? (totally understand if
you want to keep that data private). Just wondering if it's worth investing
the time. Thanks!

